
CiteUlike is just amazing - sharpshoot
http://www.citeulike.org/
======
whacked_new
The title headers are the same size as the category words... makes for a hard
read... do you just get used to it?

------
sharpshoot
Just rediscovering my love for citeulike upon going back to PhD work after a
week of startups :). Plus its had a reskinning - check out the "digg for
academic papers" part.

------
timg
Not too bad.

